# Happy owner of 7 cats



## MajaPi (May 29, 2017)

Welome all 

My name is Maja, I have 7 cats  all adopted strays.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Let's see some photos please! Group shots are cool.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely! Please let us know more!


----------

